# Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (30x) Update 3



## Stefan102 (24 Mai 2011)

​thx to Skylar


----------



## beachkini (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (5x)*

der sommer is schon was feines  vielen dank für die hübsche selena


----------



## Stefan102 (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (5x)*

Ich war ja schon am überlegen, diesen Bieber da rauszuschneiden


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (5x)*



Stefan102 schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon am überlegen, diesen Bieber da rauszuschneiden




wäre ein gutes Werk gewesen...  was macht sie eigentlich als Babysitterin da   :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Mai 2011)

*Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (5x)*

*done*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

:WOW: oh fein :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan102 (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

rofl3 Danke Dir


----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

Thx für's rausschneiden Gollum, aber seit wann ist Selena ne Deutsche?


----------



## hirnknall (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

Falscher Titel, Selena Gomez trägt kein Bikini Top mit Justin Bieber, sondern sie trägt es ganz alleine rofl3


----------



## Tyraz (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

meine guete was fuern lappen =)


----------



## WinterKate (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

Danke für Selena, mit und ohne Justin... ich bevorzuge ohne


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

Könnte mal jemand den Hänfling aus den Bildern entfernen?


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Mai 2011)

*Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update*

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Mai 2011)

*Selena Gomez wearing a bikini top with Justin Bieber in Hawaii, 05/23/11 (10x) Update 3*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## beachkini (26 Mai 2011)

vielen dank für die ganzen adds! sie kann sich mehr als sehen lassen


----------



## Geldsammler (27 Mai 2011)

Danke für all die schönen Bilder!


----------



## erlaude (27 Mai 2011)

danke für selena!


----------



## Cool_Chris (28 Mai 2011)

hammer, vielen dank! wenn nur dieses würstchen nicht noch neben ihr wär


----------

